# JSP+ Darstellungsproblem



## y0dA (13. Jun 2007)

Hoi!

Wie kann ich in einer JSP (u.a. mit myFaces) eine schöne Table darstellen wo jede Spalte mit einem Strich eingerahmt wird?

Bsp:

Überschrift
---------------------
column1 | column2
----------------------

mfg


----------



## SlaterB (13. Jun 2007)

http://de.selfhtml.org/html/tabellen/gestaltung.htm


----------



## y0dA (13. Jun 2007)

jojo meinte was anderes - hab mich schlecht ausgedrückt. Problem besteht jedoch eh nicht mehr

mfg


----------

